
A New Stock Market Based Upon Athlete Performance - devhurt
https://www.predictionstrike.com/
======
starpilot
is this subject to regulations on sports betting? also the contact us form at
the bottom doesn't work. no way am i giving you my money.

~~~
devhurt
This will most likely fit under the same exception to traditional sports
betting rules as DraftKings and Fanduel. Apologies for that bug. We will
address it ASAP

